# price pfister avante



## jcomp317 (Jan 29, 2012)

The biggest pain i have is removing a price pfister avante cartridge. Does anyone know of a pulling tool available. I made my own gadgets, but I am always looking for a new trick. Thanks.


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

I made a small handle from a piece of steel and drilled a hole in it. Once the valve is disassembled and the cartridge ready for removal, I screw the steel on the cartridge and give a quick pull and out it comes. I have been looking for a tool for some time and made the handle for a couple dollars and a little bit of my time. Having a pick handy helps because they never seem to come out in one piece.

Hopefully the original installer was nice enough to properly support the fixture or it is really a pain. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I had a Price Pfister Avante about (2) wks ago that was difficult to remove. The rubber parts swell up in the valve body. I really tugged on it alot to remove it.

But in the past, the other Avantes I worked on, the cartridges came out pretty easy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*J Comp*

It's customary for newbees to post us an intro; tell us years in the trade, licenses held, war ( or horror) stories, etc.


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I had a Price Pfister Avante about (2) wks ago that was difficult to remove. The rubber parts swell up in the valve body. I really tugged on it alot to remove it.
> 
> But in the past, the other Avantes I worked on, the cartridges came out pretty easy.


 I wonder if it really would be worth it to design and built a tool to ease the removal of these cartridges? I have access to a machine shop and I surely could build one. I wonder if it is even worth the effort? I might replace 3-5 a year, they are not real popular in my area.

Any input ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> I wonder if it really would be worth it to design and built a tool to ease the removal of these cartridges? I have access to a machine shop and I surely could build one. I wonder if it is even worth the effort? I might replace 3-5 a year, they are not real popular in my area.
> 
> Any input ?


 





I have run across them on occasion. Only the last one was difficult to remove. I was grunting a little and hoping I didn't break any thing in the wall...:laughing: 

The others were not difficult to remove. I like having specialty tools. So I'd make or buy one. I just remembered (LOL) that I have a handle puller tool. I almost never use it. I wonder if the handle puller tool would work on Price Pfister Avante cartridges?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Removing a Price Pfister Avante cartridge?
No Problem...

4 cuts with the tubing cutter and its outta there! :thumbup:


----------

